# Homeschooling in Spain



## micheleb

I live in Nerja, near Malaga and home school my 2 daughters ages 13 and 15. They are studying GCSE's and everything is going really well education wise. I have organised for them to sit the IGCSE exams at a college in Malaga in November. Just wondered if there are any other parents out there who home educate kids of a similar age as I feel the only drawback for the girls is lack of interaction with people their own age. They talk to people their own age via the net all the time but only have a couple of friends they see here.


----------



## Stravinsky

If you do a search in this forum it has been discussed before on here
Welcome to the forum


----------



## kentmaid

*home schooling*

Hi was so pleased to find your posting,
I have 11 yr old daughter who is home educated in the uk at present,and we are hoping to relocate to spain in the next few months,and I was worried that I could not continue to home educate in spain.So it was great to see your posting.
Can you tell me if your children are managing to pick up the spanish language?
Is it hard for them to interact with other children?
I have been really worried about all of these things and more,and any help or advice you could give me would be a god send.
Are there any home educator groups etc in spain?
Sorry to ramble on,but it is just so nice to find that there is someone in spain who is home educating.
thanks and hope you can find the infomation you requirer.


----------



## buena onda

Hi there,
We are a home-educating family currently living in Coín/Yunquera area. 
We have a son, nearly 13, and a daughter, nearly 15. 
It's hard for us too, to find social contacts! A friend found your post, micheleb, and emailed me the link today. 
Haven't explored this site properly yet to know if you can pm me, but if you get hold of 'Sur in English' for last week (i.e. from Friday 2nd May) I put an ad in there in the personal column, with my phone no.
Otherwise I'll keep an eye on this site. 
It would be cool to meet up if you like, maybe in Malaga city?hope to hear from you!
V.


----------



## Theresa

Hi we live in Lora del Rio Sevilla and have 4 children we are about to start homeschooling in September we have a 15 year old daughter and 3 boys age 12,10 and 8. My daughter is not keen on the homeschooling idea so would be interested if she could chat to your daughter online about it.


----------



## buena onda

Hi Theresa,

My daughter would be happy to talk - msn ok?

When we figure out how to send a PM (done it once before but it's eluding me this time for some reason) - we can send you her email address.

Kentmaid - just read your post -

As far as language goes, the kids pick up bits and pieces, but they haven't met any Spanish kids yet who are willing to make friends. We've found that it's hard to get chatting to people outside of some kind of context, usually it would be via school of course.

We use the website 'Notes in Spanish' which does free language learning podcasts at three levels.

Haven't found a network of home educators, but there is a home educators website 'Educacion Libre' for Spain.

The Spanish we've met seem to view being out of the system as breaking the law - bit like the attitude to it here in the 70s and 80s I guess. They don't really understand and so we don't go round advertising the fact, and nobody seems that interested anyway. They probably see us as just another bunch of unfathomable 'guiris'!

bye for now
V.


----------



## jojo

I'm not judging here, in fact I'm genuinely interested. What are the benefits of home education??

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid)

buena onda said:


> As far as language goes, the kids pick up bits and pieces, but they haven't met any Spanish kids yet who are willing to make friends. We've found that it's hard to get chatting to people outside of some kind of context, usually it would be via school of course.
> 
> The Spanish we've met seem to view being out of the system as breaking the law - bit like the attitude to it here in the 70s and 80s I guess. They don't really understand and so we don't go round advertising the fact, and nobody seems that interested anyway. They probably see us as just another bunch of unfathomable 'guiris'!


I'm actually genuinely surprised you've not had "official visits" - I was under the impression it's NOT LEGAL here. 

Just found this too education-spain.info 



> What would be your reaction if you for example want to teach your child at home and you have such right, but in stead of give permission, you are accused in neglecting your own child? Something similar is going on in the Spain concerning home education.
> 
> According to the Constitution, the right for education is guarantees for everyone and elementary education is compulsory and free. Also it is said that individuals and legal organizations have the right to open educational establishments. And public authorities should control and standardize these establishments. But there is nothing about home education. There isn’t written law concerning home education, that’s why the situation with it is rather complicated one.
> 
> *Elementary education is recognized as an obligatory one, but home education is not recognized. So, all matters related to home education are considered according to welfare legislation. Based on this legislation, if child doesn’t attend school, then his parents neglect him. The reasons why child doesn’t go to school are not important and are not considered. If children don’t visit school, then their parents would appear before the court.*


If the aim is to stay here - THE WORST THING YOU CAN DO (IMO) is isolate your children from the local language and culture. I appreciate there maybe other factors at stake.


----------



## Theresa

Hi
I am trying to work out how to send a private mail so my 15 year old daughter can contact your daughter online, have you any ideas? thanks


----------



## SunnySpain

Interesting words, as I also thought it was NOT legal to home school in Spain.

It would seems to me that there are very few benefits from home schooling for expats as surely the lack of interaction with other children their own age is not a good thing and the idea of making friends online is well documented to have its pros and cons.

So I ask the question, why would you choose to home school your children in a foreign country ?

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid)

Having been partly "home schooled" before my parents moved back to the UK - I CAN understand SOME of the reasons. But we're talking the mid-'60's in the Caribbean - not Europe in the 21st century.

I don't believe this is the vehicle to discuss the "whys and wherefores", but I have to confess I don't agree with most of them - unless there is NO intent to remain OR no access to schools (such as, say, being physically isolated somehow).


----------



## jojo

chris(madrid) said:


> I don't believe this is the vehicle to discuss the "whys and wherefores"



This may not be the place to discuss it, but I wish someone would tell me the benefits of home schooling, I dont understand the idea at all!


Jo


----------



## rjnpenang

It means that your child is being is not being taught at the same pace as the slowest in class. Rob


----------



## jojo

rjnpenang said:


> It means that your child is being is not being taught at the same pace as the slowest in class. Rob


is that it?? how do you know its not the same pace if there are no other kids in the class? Do you have to pay the tutor? How much do they charge? What about books? Its apparent by this thread they dont meet other children, so how do they learn social skills and to interact? do the tutors come in school hours, or is it at hours to suit? Are the hours longer? how do they do homework? exams? - I have so many questions, its not worth answering me!! LOL

I guess I'm not the same wave length on this subject.

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid)

rjnpenang said:


> It means that your child is being is not being taught at the same pace as the slowest in class. Rob


Could also mean they couldn't keep pace with anybody. 

Simple fact is however that HERE IN SPAIN it's basically frowned upon (if not actually illegal - though most indications are that it is so - I've had a hypothetical chat with some Social Security folk I get to see here at work). This opens up the pros/cons argument a bit more imo. Are your convictions (whatever they may be) such that you'd risk your kids being taken from you?.

Jo - in many cases the tutors are the parents supported by remote teachers.


----------



## rjnpenang

I´m not in favour of home schooling, however , I can see the benefits but it would need parents of exceptional quality? to teach their offspring, was it Ruth Lawrence who went up to Oxbridge at the age of 14, taught by her father, ended up on the streets?. (what went wrong there?)
Besides, I´m was sure/still am that to spend 24 hours a day with one´s kids would drive all of us up the wall and kids NEED to mix with other children.


----------



## jojo

rjnpenang said:


> I´m not in favour of home schooling, however , I can see the benefits but it would need parents of exceptional quality? to teach their offspring, was it Ruth Lawrence who went up to Oxbridge at the age of 14, taught by her father, ended up on the streets?. (what went wrong there?)
> Besides, I´m was sure/still am that to spend 24 hours a day with one´s kids would drive all of us up the wall and kids NEED to mix with other children.



I'm certainly not up to the job of teaching my children... or spend 24/7 with them (AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHH!!) I'm sure they'd agree. I love them to bits, but this 3 month summer holiday from school has been quite long enough - do home educated kids get end of term breaks??

I guess we all want whats best for our children,. We just all have different definitions of "best"!!

Jo


----------



## Nociolata

Hello, I live near Malaga and have 13, 11, 9 and 5 years old children, and seriously considering homeschooling them in 3 languages, I am just worried about the legality of it and the problems that may arise. I am looking for families in the area who are homeschooling already to have an "insiders" view on matter.


----------



## chris(madrid)

Officially - IT IS ILLEGAL.

You're risking so much imo. OK -You might get away with it - but the consequences of being caught are potentially VERY serious. Basically you could be accused of NEGLECTING your offspring. Neglected children CAN be removed for their own safety. Not to mention the costs of contesting it all.

The other pros/cons fade into insignificance then. If your personal convictions are such that you believe HOME SCHOOLING is a must - then frankly Spain may not be the place for you!. 

Yup I know it sounds harsh. But I could not live with myself if I advised otherwise -and your kids were taken from you.


----------



## sren

my daughter aged 14 is homeschooled through oxford diatance learning in the uk we are moving to spain early next year and i am concerned that she will be made to go into a school in spain as she is ill thus the reason for home schooling can any one please adviseme on this


----------



## sren

micheleb said:


> I live in Nerja, near Malaga and home school my 2 daughters ages 13 and 15. They are studying GCSE's and everything is going really well education wise. I have organised for them to sit the IGCSE exams at a college in Malaga in November. Just wondered if there are any other parents out there who home educate kids of a similar age as I feel the only drawback for the girls is lack of interaction with people their own age. They talk to people their own age via the net all the time but only have a couple of friends they see here.


can you please tell me if you had problems with the authorities when you moved to spain regarding the homeschooloing of your children as i home school my daughter through oxford diatance learning in the uk and i am moving to spain early 2009 and am concerned as to what reaction i will get once there 
also do you have to follow any procedures to homeschool when i get to spain


----------



## chris(madrid)

*As stated earlier - It is illegal theoretically. *

I asked the Councillor for Education where I work - Her "offiline" answer was:-

That if you were ever reported or it was officially determined they a child is NOT attending an "official school" - you could expect all sorts of hassle. If nobody ever cottoned on you'd probably get away with it. But be aware that the Spanish will notice it. They "notice" far more ime than Brits.

Personally I think you'll find that isolating them has more minus than pluses if your intention is to make Spain your (and their) home. Kids who take Spanish on as their daily language often as not stay - The one's who don't are soon outcast - many run back home.


----------



## sren

chris(madrid) said:


> *As stated earlier - It is illegal theoretically. *
> 
> I asked the Councillor for Education where I work - Her "offiline" answer was:-
> 
> That if you were ever reported or it was officially determined they a child is NOT attending an "official school" - you could expect all sorts of hassle. If nobody ever cottoned on you'd probably get away with it. But be aware that the Spanish will notice it. They "notice" far more ime than Brits.
> 
> Personally I think you'll find that isolating them has more minus than pluses if your intention is to make Spain your (and their) home. Kids who take Spanish on as their daily language often as not stay - The one's who don't are soon outcast - many run back home.


thanks for that i would love my eldest daughter to go to public school in spain as my youngest will be doing so but my eldest is ill and is unable to go to school this is why i homeschool her and is why i have to concerns about her being made to go to school as she is not fit i was just wandering how other brits manage to homeschool does it make a difference if your are a resident of not


----------



## SteveHall

If you are not a resident and if you keep below the radar I can't see it being a huge problem. You are just yet another "tourist" who bends rules to suit him/herself. Life. The truancy among expats kids here is appalling and most of the teachers would rather not have those who do not want to learn in the class and do not make an issue of it. 

In any case, I am sure you can get a medical certificate. 

If it becomes an issue then you just move on.


----------



## sren

SteveHall said:


> If you are not a resident and if you keep below the radar I can't see it being a huge problem. You are just yet another "tourist" who bends rules to suit him/herself. Life. The truancy among expats kids here is appalling and most of the teachers would rather not have those who do not want to learn in the class and do not make an issue of it.
> 
> In any case, I am sure you can get a medical certificate.
> 
> If it becomes an issue then you just move on.


we were planning to rent for a year with an income from a holiday let would that make us a resident or not i have been doing a lot of research but cannot sen to get the hang of what classes you a a tourist or not can you be a tourist but still work r u a resident if you keep going back to england every few month ahhhhhhh its so confusing


----------



## Stravinsky

sren said:


> we were planning to rent for a year with an income from a holiday let would that make us a resident or not i have been doing a lot of research but cannot sen to get the hang of what classes you a a tourist or not can you be a tourist but still work r u a resident if you keep going back to england every few month ahhhhhhh its so confusing


If you come here with the intent to live, irrespective if you pop back to the UK every so often, then you are obliged to register as a resident within 30 days of arrival here. Simply, if you live here you are not a tourist

Popping back for a while wont really count


----------



## SteveHall

There is a BIG difference between being resident and being A resident (i.e. officially registered) 
If you were here for a year then, yes, theoretically you should apply for residencia. 

If you are asking me whether most expats do apply then that is another story for another day. If you are working "officialy" then YES you will have to pay into the system. 

Are you suggesting that you are only looking to be here for a year, will be making regular trips to the UK and are only looking to rent? If so, you will be likes 10s of thousands of Brits who "get lost" over here. That said, how are you going to get your other child into a state school? For that you will need NIE numbers and registered on the padrón etc etc 

I don't think you can have your cake and eat it.


----------



## sren

Stravinsky said:


> If you come here with the intent to live, irrespective if you pop back to the UK every so often, then you are obliged to register as a resident within 30 days of arrival here. Simply, if you live here you are not a tourist
> 
> Popping back for a while wont really count


so how do i keep under the radar as the earlier post stated as the homeschooling issue is concerning me but to help improve my daughters illness we need to move to spain does the homeschooling problem differ as to were in spain you live


----------



## sren

SteveHall said:


> There is a BIG difference between being resident and being A resident (i.e. officially registered)
> If you were here for a year then, yes, theoretically you should apply for residencia.
> 
> If you are asking me whether most expats do apply then that is another story for another day. If you are working "officialy" then YES you will have to pay into the system.
> 
> Are you suggesting that you are only looking to be here for a year, will be making regular trips to the UK and are only looking to rent? If so, you will be likes 10s of thousands of Brits who "get lost" over here. That said, how are you going to get your other child into a state school? For that you will need NIE numbers and registered on the padrón etc etc
> 
> I don't think you can have your cake and eat it.


i dont want my cake and eat it we need to move to a warmer climate for my daughters illness and do want to make the move perminent but because she is too ill to go to school and is enrolled in a distance learning program with oxford with only a year to go before she sits her gcse's and turns 16 i need to know how we can get around this


----------



## Stravinsky

SteveHall said:


> There is a BIG difference between being resident and being A resident (i.e. officially registered)
> If you were here for a year then, yes, theoretically you should apply for residencia.
> 
> If you are asking me whether most expats do apply then that is another story for another day. If you are working "officialy" then YES you will have to pay into the system.
> 
> Are you suggesting that you are only looking to be here for a year, will be making regular trips to the UK and are only looking to rent? If so, you will be likes 10s of thousands of Brits who "get lost" over here. That said, how are you going to get your other child into a state school? For that you will need NIE numbers and registered on the padrón etc etc
> 
> I don't think you can have your cake and eat it.


So are you suggesting more brits should just break the Spanish law then? 
If you are living here and pop back to the UK for a couple of weeks every few months then you are a resident, and according to Spanish laws you should have residencia.

You could say the same about the many Brits who quite happily drive around in UK reg cars ... many of which are now paying the price as the authorities tighten up.

Amazingly I have heard of people being asked to produce their certificates here, and at least one occasion one had to produce a cert to register a car in their name (although that one was a little lost on me)

Its all here, use the UK button if you dont speak Spanish
http://extranjeros.mtas.es/es/index.html


----------



## SteveHall

Stravinsky said:


> So are you suggesting more brits should just break the Spanish law then?
> 
> **NO: I am suggesting that a great many do already and so like you, I am sure, I get bored trying to pull them out of the brown sticky stuff
> 
> If you are living here and pop back to the UK for a couple of weeks every few months then you are a resident, and according to Spanish laws you should have residencia.
> **Sin duda alguna
> 
> You could say the same about the many Brits who quite happily drive around in UK reg cars ... many of which are now paying the price as the authorities tighten up.
> 
> ** Anothre hobby-horse!! When I replace Zappy the first thing I will do is ban all left-hookers.
> 
> Amazingly I have heard of people being asked to produce their certificates here, and at least one occasion one had to produce a cert to register a car in their name (although that one was a little lost on me)


**Nothing should surprise you surely! 

I have had a car on my drive for 3 YEARS from a Norwegian lady who has lost ALL her papers, refuses to send her passport from India where she lives etc The SUMA is now 4 years in arrears etc and as you know you can't even scrap them here without paperwork. 

There is something strange that as soon as people leave Gatwick they become massively circumspect about what laws they decide to obey. Normal law-abiding folk in Yorkshire, suddenly write their own laws re cars, NIEs, residencia, padrón and choose which laws THEY will choose to respect and which ones to be "confused with" or just blatantly ignore. 

They surf the expat bars until they find a Bloke in the Bar who gives them the "facts" that they have been waiting for and confirms that you don't need to have an ITV on your car if it is red or green and then they ***** like hell when the police officer impounds it! 

Here's a really startling revelation to some expats. Spain has laws and some of them are different from the UK. You can't pix and mix which laws you wish to live under.


----------



## Stravinsky

SteveHall said:


> **Nothing should surprise you surely!
> 
> I have had a car on my drive for 3 YEARS from a Norwegian lady who has lost ALL her papers, refuses to send her passport from India where she lives etc The SUMA is now 4 years in arrears etc and as you know you can't even scrap them here without paperwork.
> 
> There is something strange that as soon as people leave Gatwick they become massively circumspect about what laws they decide to obey. Normal law-abiding folk in Yorkshire, suddenly write their own laws re cars, NIEs, residencia, padrón and choose which laws THEY will choose to respect and which ones to be "confused with" or just blatantly ignore.
> 
> They surf the expat bars until they find a Bloke in the Bar who gives them the "facts" that they have been waiting for and confirms that you don't need to have an ITV on your car if it is red or green and then they ***** like hell when the police officer impounds it!
> 
> Here's a really startling revelation to some expats. Spain has laws and some of them are different from the UK. You can't pix and mix which laws you wish to live under.


Nicely put Steve, nicely put


----------



## chris(madrid)

sren said:


> i dont want my cake and eat it we need to move to a warmer climate for my daughters illness and do want to make the move perminent but because she is too ill to go to school and is enrolled in a distance learning program with oxford with only a year to go before she sits her gcse's and turns 16 i need to know how we can get around this


THEN - I would STRONGLY suggest you get in touch with the Spanish embassy in the UK and ask FORMALLY. 

Sounds to me as if you have a special case - and MAYBE you can get some form of official dispensation. But do not expect this to be fast. Spain is VERY strong on red tape. 

I fully appreciate that your intention is to HELP your child - but NOT SENDING HER TO AN APPROVED SCHOOL will not be seen this way by Spanish authorities (based on their laws/rules). 

It would be interpreted as restricting your child from approved education which is compulsory. This CAN IN THEORY end with your child being taken into care. 

Can you not just wait until she's past the compulsory schooling age?

ALSO - be aware that if your currently get some extra benefits for CARE - this will VERY PROBABLY not be available here. If you're "legally" (registered) as resident here you may not get a UK grant any more either - You'll be subject to Spanish subsidies (which are few and far between).


----------



## evos

micheleb said:


> I live in Nerja, near Malaga and home school my 2 daughters ages 13 and 15. They are studying GCSE's and everything is going really well education wise. I have organised for them to sit the IGCSE exams at a college in Malaga in November. Just wondered if there are any other parents out there who home educate kids of a similar age as I feel the only drawback for the girls is lack of interaction with people their own age. They talk to people their own age via the net all the time but only have a couple of friends they see here.


Hi to michelab,
I am so glad I checked out this site as my family and I also live in Nerja. I have a son of 12 who is in a Spanish school and seems to be doing well but I also have a 14 year old girl who currently goes to Chaparill school. She has been there a year but does not seem to be learning an awful lot so I have considered the home schooling thing. I have no idea where to start as I was under the impression it was illegal to home school in Spain. Can you let me know how you went about it please and are you a teacher.
Regards
evos


----------



## Tallulah

evos said:


> Hi to michelab,
> I am so glad I checked out this site as my family and I also live in Nerja. I have a son of 12 who is in a Spanish school and seems to be doing well but I also have a 14 year old girl who currently goes to Chaparill school. She has been there a year but does not seem to be learning an awful lot so I have considered the home schooling thing. I have no idea where to start as I was under the impression it was illegal to home school in Spain. Can you let me know how you went about it please and are you a teacher.
> Regards
> evos



If you find out how to obtain English GCSE course papers and guides, please let me know! Although my kids attend a Spanish state school, I'd be interested in more formal study work for them in English for the hoildays in the future - just for fun! Poor kids....


Thanks,

Tallulah.x


----------



## emmahaynes

Tallulah said:


> If you find out how to obtain English GCSE course papers and guides, please let me know


You can obtain the full syllabus, specification and past examination papers from the examination board. I would advise the IGCSE as there is no coursework requirement and you can sit them in Spain.

The IGCSE is through edexcel I believe, if you look under "Private candidates" it has all of the information that you require there.

For people looking to find out why others refuse to put their children in Spanish schooling, in my experience it has been because the foreign children are outcast in a similar way to how they are back home.

Particularly in the middle of this recession the older children become more aware of the racial issues going on when their Dad, Mum, Auntie, Cousin twice removed loses their job. Then of course, it has to be the English folks' fault doesn't it?

I live in La Cala and I see British expats anhd tourists alike being beaten up by the locals just for sitting in a bar!
I HATE the fact that I will have to send my children to state schooling in September but the simple fact is we will get through it as a family, if there are racial issues, I will have to find a large, blunt object to resolve said issues 

Nothing is worth the risk of losing your children...I really wouldn't advise it to anyone. If you are indeed worried about their wellbeing, stay close and watch them carefully. If you're worried about their education, by all means supplement it with additional tutoring but unless you are a teacher yourself, undertaking the whole thing is pretty irresponsible.
:focus:


----------



## xabiaxica

Tallulah said:


> If you find out how to obtain English GCSE course papers and guides, please let me know! Although my kids attend a Spanish state school, I'd be interested in more formal study work for them in English for the hoildays in the future - just for fun! Poor kids....
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tallulah.x


I wish I'd seen this sooner

it's not that hard to get the info - I'm actually thinking of putting my 13 year old in for the IGCSE spanish next year & intend for both of my 2 to eventually do the English IGCSE too

they can take the exams as 'externos' at most international schools, whaich act as exam centres


----------



## Tallulah

xabiachica said:


> I wish I'd seen this sooner
> 
> it's not that hard to get the info - I'm actually thinking of putting my 13 year old in for the IGCSE spanish next year & intend for both of my 2 to eventually do the English IGCSE too
> 
> they can take the exams as 'externos' at most international schools, whaich act as exam centres


Thanks for the info Xabiachica!:clap2: It was an old post anyway - and it came about from my concerns that the children need to keep up with their English. Conversationally they'll be fine, but....just wanted something more formal to work with them on to keep everything else up to scratch. It's great at the moment with my parents here as it means that they're speaking more English - just want to keep on top of it really so they continue doing so, and they continue to develop their vocabulary and comprehension skills. It's a bit of a juggle though! I'll have a good look into it.

Thanks again!
xx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Thanks for the info Xabiachica!:clap2: It was an old post anyway - and it came about from my concerns that the children need to keep up with their English. Conversationally they'll be fine, but....just wanted something more formal to work with them on to keep everything else up to scratch. It's great at the moment with my parents here as it means that they're speaking more English - just want to keep on top of it really so they continue doing so, and they continue to develop their vocabulary and comprehension skills. It's a bit of a juggle though! I'll have a good look into it.
> 
> Thanks again!
> xx


My daughter has a friend here, she's 15 and has been here since she was 6yo. Her written and verbal spanish is perfect and her spoken english is fine, but recently I've made "friends" with her on facebook and her ability to write english has gone. She writes like she was still 6yo with the added confusion of Spanish rules and its almost impossible to understand her.

So good on ya Tally, keep up the english with them, they mustnt lose it

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> My daughter has a friend here, she's 15 and has been here since she was 6yo. Her written and verbal spanish is perfect and her spoken english is fine, but recently I've made "friends" with her on facebook and her ability to write english has gone. She writes like she was still 6yo with the added confusion of Spanish rules and its almost impossible to understand her.
> So good on ya Tally, keep up the english with them, they mustnt lose it
> 
> Jo xx


You've hit the nail on the head there Jo. Our fears exactly. I remember the days before we moved thinking "oh my god, hope they pick up Spanish and Gallego and make that transition and settle in well".....now it's "Oh my god, I hope they keep up with their English"!!!! 

Enjoy your Sunday!

Tally.xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Tallulah said:


> You've hit the nail on the head there Jo. Our fears exactly. I remember the days before we moved thinking "oh my god, hope they pick up Spanish and Gallego and make that transition and settle in well".....now it's "Oh my god, I hope they keep up with their English"!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!
> 
> Tally.xxx


you sound just like me


the first few years we were praying they'd play with spanish kids in the long summer hols so that they wouldn't lose their spanish!

this year much to dh's amusement I have insisted they read to me in English every day!!


----------



## angela2009

hi im new on here just moved from uk to just outside benidorm and also have a 15 yr old son who hardly speaks the language but needs school, was just going over the torture of sending him to private school ie the costa blanca international college or to a state school in benidorm to mix with the local kids. When my husband mentioned home schooling or private tutor, my view is to send him to state school as i think he will have to learn spanish (he's had a few lessons already) and buckle down or if i send him to private school he wont learn as well but home schooling i feel will just keep him isolated which is how he feels now as his older brother has gone back to uk to visit friends and possibly go to college there. It is a very difficult decision to make for whats best for the child and to help them adapt to this whole new life. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Suenneil

angela2009 said:


> hi im new on here just moved from uk to just outside benidorm and also have a 15 yr old son who hardly speaks the language but needs school, was just going over the torture of sending him to private school ie the costa blanca international college or to a state school in benidorm to mix with the local kids. When my husband mentioned home schooling or private tutor, my view is to send him to state school as i think he will have to learn spanish (he's had a few lessons already) and buckle down or if i send him to private school he wont learn as well but home schooling i feel will just keep him isolated which is how he feels now as his older brother has gone back to uk to visit friends and possibly go to college there. It is a very difficult decision to make for whats best for the child and to help them adapt to this whole new life. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


Hi Angela

Welcome  to the forum.

I dont have any first hand experience of schooling here as my two are in their twenties now  But my personal thoughts on this are probably more related to your sons age ...

If he has practically no Spanish language at all, then putting him into a state school at 15 may be extremely hard on him. I think when kids start school over here (English speaking kids) at a young age its much easier for them to integrate and to start picking up the language ... a lot of it is done through play when they are very young so it probably doesnt even feel like learning 

At 15 I would think this is much much harder - particularly as he will have the added pressures of trying to make friends and feel part of something - but something at the moment he doesnt understand if he cant speak Spanish.

Having said that, Im sure people have opted for this and its worked - I suppose it is down to the personality and temprament of the child at the end of the day.

If I try to imagine my own two at 15/16 years of age then there is no way I could have opted for the Spanish system...I think they would have found it too much of a struggle.

I think you will get a variety of opinions on this - and probably some from parents who have been through it and are a lot more clued up on this than I am ! 

Best of luck

sue :ranger:


----------



## Tallulah

Hi Angela,

I agree with what Sue says - at that age it is going to be difficult for your son to deal with both the language and maintain his current levels at a state school - although not impossible, if he (and you both!) are prepared to put the work in. I think Steve Hall commented on state schools down in the South before where education suffered due to the high number of expat children who unfortunately ran rings around their teachers, found the language difficult and were not in a position to integrate into the education system. 

We brought our's over at a very young age and put them straight into state school - the twins are now 11 and the youngest 10 - and yes, they've integrated, made loads of friends and are completely fluent - but then, they're in a very Spanish environment up here in the Northwest of Spain. I am afraid I don't know about your area down there at all, but just remember Steve's comments at the time - hopefully he may join later and comment again.

I know that Jo's kids go to International (private) school where she is and she raves about it - they're happy and settled and doing very well. But then you have the private school fees to contend with!! 

I think also Stravinsky once posted a link to an expat teenage website where your child could also perhaps do some research of his own and feel as if he's making contact with others of his own age, in a similar situation etc.

Best of luck.

Tallulah.x


----------



## xabiaxica

angela2009 said:


> hi im new on here just moved from uk to just outside benidorm and also have a 15 yr old son who hardly speaks the language but needs school, was just going over the torture of sending him to private school ie the costa blanca international college or to a state school in benidorm to mix with the local kids. When my husband mentioned home schooling or private tutor, my view is to send him to state school as i think he will have to learn spanish (he's had a few lessons already) and buckle down or if i send him to private school he wont learn as well but home schooling i feel will just keep him isolated which is how he feels now as his older brother has gone back to uk to visit friends and possibly go to college there. It is a very difficult decision to make for whats best for the child and to help them adapt to this whole new life. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


please please don't send him to state school!!

at his age he stands no chance of learning the language well enough in the time available to graduate at age 16 - even if he has a private tutor to help him learn spanish


really & truly the only choice you have his homeshool with tutors to follow IGCSE or International school with a UK curriculum


both my girls are in state school - & I am a very strong advocate for putting your kids into the state system - BUT only at an age where they have the time & 'sponge-like brain' to learn the language!

it is generally accepted by experts that the 'cut-off' is around 10-11 years of age

I have seen too many kids put into the state system at 13+ & learn nothing - held back year after year & the eventually leaving school with no qualifications at all at age 18

I personally know several who have tried & ended up returning to the UK after a couple of terms to live with grandparents or whatever, in order to go back to school there


----------



## jojo

angela2009 said:


> hi im new on here just moved from uk to just outside benidorm and also have a 15 yr old son who hardly speaks the language but needs school, was just going over the torture of sending him to private school ie the costa blanca international college or to a state school in benidorm to mix with the local kids. When my husband mentioned home schooling or private tutor, my view is to send him to state school as i think he will have to learn spanish (he's had a few lessons already) and buckle down or if i send him to private school he wont learn as well but home schooling i feel will just keep him isolated which is how he feels now as his older brother has gone back to uk to visit friends and possibly go to college there. It is a very difficult decision to make for whats best for the child and to help them adapt to this whole new life. Your thoughts would be appreciated.



My son was 13 when we moved here and I wouldnt have dreamt of sending him to state school, it would have ruined his education forever! First of all your son will be put back a year, if not two which means he'll be in a class full of 12, 13yos. Then he's gotta pick up the language while he should be doing his GCSEs, and I'll bet the bilingual kids in his class will soon get fed up with translating for him. At 15 I reckon he'll give up and either start skivving or will just become a disruption!Either way, he wont intergrate or become educated

Under 10yo is the best time to start state school and the younger the better, but over?? and that close to his exams??? Its a two year course to do GCSEs, surely he'd started that before he left the UK????


Jo xxx


----------



## am_y72

I do it because I want my children to follow their natural path of learning, not to be told what and when to learn. I believe schools train our children to be conforming economic units. There is evidence to say that state education dumbs us down.

Also those ppl who do follow a curriculum at home state they fly throught the work, 2 hours per day of a whole term's worth of work in a few weeks. How much time is spent waiting and standing in line?

Real life isn't like a school. Home educated children interact with real life all day and are not locked away inside 4 walls with a great big fence round it.

Research shows the most important factor to academic achievement is an interested parent/adult.

Hope this isn't too foreful, its my first post having just found this forum.
regards
Amy





jojo said:


> I'm not judging here, in fact I'm genuinely interested. What are the benefits of home education??
> 
> Jo


----------



## jojo

am_y72 said:


> I do it because I want my children to follow their natural path of learning, not to be told what and when to learn. I believe schools train our children to be conforming economic units. There is evidence to say that state education dumbs us down.
> 
> Also those ppl who do follow a curriculum at home state they fly throught the work, 2 hours per day of a whole term's worth of work in a few weeks. How much time is spent waiting and standing in line?
> 
> Real life isn't like a school. Home educated children interact with real life all day and are not locked away inside 4 walls with a great big fence round it.
> 
> Research shows the most important factor to academic achievement is an interested parent/adult.
> 
> Hope this isn't too foreful, its my first post having just found this forum.
> regards
> Amy


Welcome to the forum Amy, its nice of you to post and if you werent new, I might be bold enough to disagree with you - in the nicest possible way of course !!! 

Education is a big issue and academic achievment is only a teeny part of it all! As parents we know whats best for our kids, even if we dont realise it. Cos ultimately they grow up to be like us, their parents!!

Jo xxx


----------



## am_y72

Hi Jo and thanks ;o)
I'm in defensive mode today as the UK government are trying to make home ed families guilty until proven innocent. The majority of the population disagree with me, I'm used to that ;o) I agree we can only do what we feel is the best for our children and I'm not here for an arugument. 

I'm just starting to look at the potential for moving to Spain, my Mum has a small place in the Costa Blanca. This forum was one of the first listed in a Google search as until today I'd thought home ed illegal in Spain so busy working with the translation tool on educacion libre

You have my agreement about educational echievement. Lots of reading was involved before I decided to home educate, it wasn't easy walking in the opposite direction to the rest of the ppl in my world.
thanks again for the welcome
Amy



jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum Amy, its nice of you to post and if you werent new, I might be bold enough to disagree with you - in the nicest possible way of course !!!
> 
> Education is a big issue and academic achievment is only a teeny part of it all! As parents we know whats best for our kids, even if we dont realise it. Cos ultimately they grow up to be like us, their parents!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

It has been said that home ed is illegal in Spain, but actually I'm not sure, I have a friend who's started doing it here and the local aurthorities know and are fine as they've seen the courses her son is doing, plus he's getting extra tuition twice a week form a maths teacher!!? A lot of cases the authorities dont even know the child is here, I know someone else who's daughter is 14 and she doesnt go to school at all, like I say, she's fallen off the radar. 

I take my kids education very seriously and therefore I dont believe that it is in their best interests to be home educated, no argument with you, just different opinions and different kids!!

This is a really useful forum, lots of info and lots of chat. We sometimes stray off topic, but most of the time that contributes to how life is over here. There are some really knowledgable people on here, who have helped me and others no end!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> It has been said that home ed is illegal in Spain, but actually I'm not sure, I have a friend who's started doing it here and the local aurthorities know and are fine as they've seen the courses her son is doing, plus he's getting extra tuition twice a week form a maths teacher!!? A lot of cases the authorities dont even know the child is here, I know someone else who's daughter is 14 and she doesnt go to school at all, like I say, she's fallen off the radar.
> 
> I take my kids education very seriously and therefore I dont believe that it is in their best interests to be home educated, no argument with you, just different opinions and different kids!!
> 
> This is a really useful forum, lots of info and lots of chat. We sometimes stray off topic, but most of the time that contributes to how life is over here. There are some really knowledgable people on here, who have helped me and others no end!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't really want to get drawn into this cos, as you know Jo, all I seem to do is talk about education on this forum and I do have other interests, honest!! But as usual, I can't resist and I wanted to find out if Homeschooling really is illegal in Spain. It seems that it is, but there's a convenient loophole (which seems to happen in Spain. They make a law with loopholes so they don't have to enforce it). Look here for Spain
The Home School Court Report Vol. XIX, No. 5 -- Cover Story: A global view


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't really want to get drawn into this cos, as you know Jo, all I seem to do is talk about education on this forum and I do have other interests, honest!! But as usual, I can't resist and I wanted to find out if Homeschooling really is illegal in Spain. It seems that it is, but there's a convenient loophole (which seems to happen in Spain. They make a law with loopholes so they don't have to enforce it). Look here for Spain
> The Home School Court Report Vol. XIX, No. 5 -- Cover Story: A global view



The reason my friend homeschools her 14 yo son is because she could no longer afford school fees, tried him at state school where he failed miserably and was starting to go off the rails - This is a bright boy. So she desided to follow a homeschooling programme thing on the internet 1,500€ per course and he should come out with IGCSEs within two years!???? He also has extra tuition to make sure??!! When she took him out of state school at the end of the summer term she told the ayuntamiento her plans and the reasons why - they made no comment or objections and were fine about it!?

I like it when you talk education, you blow me away with your knowledge 


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> I like it when you talk education, you blow me away with your knowledge
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Ha ha ha!!!

:tape::tape::tape:

I'm not getting into it I tell you!!

Other interests include walking, yoga, the environment, health issues...


----------



## XTreme




----------



## Fifitrixabelle

*Homeschooling*

Nothing is worth the risk of losing your children...I really wouldn't advise it to anyone. If you are indeed worried about their wellbeing, stay close and watch them carefully. If you're worried about their education, by all means supplement it with additional tutoring but unless you are a teacher yourself, undertaking the whole thing is pretty irresponsible.
:focus:[/QUOTE]


Irresponsible? 
Then why are you considering 'homeschooling' in France (I have just read your thread regarding 'eco-housing' in France as I am looking to move there & you say you want to homeschool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) I understand that it would be irresponsible to educate your kids if it is 'illegal' as you run the risk of your children being taken from you. But to call "teaching your kids unless you are a teacher yourself" irresponsible I just can't agree with. I agree it is not for everyone, some parents most definitely should NEVER be allowed to homeschool. You don't need to be trained as a teacher (although I do have a teaching cert. and if anything it just gave me the confidence to take that leap). If you completed your 'O' levels/GCSEs this is sufficient, you have done it all before anyway (and you have the answers in the back)lol! I follow a curriculum which follows national standards. A good curriculum includes diagnostic testing, review material etc. so you can see that your child is reaching his/her goals/potential for age/school year. :clap2:

I ended up on this site because I currently homeschool my children in the USA & I am looking into the legalties of homeschooling in Spain & France.
I hope you have changed your opinion from 'irresponsible' after researching this topic further as it is not at all helpful to someone just starting out.

There are so many positives for homeschooling your children. As a parent you get to spend more time with your flesh & blood, instead of a complete stranger (teacher) spending more time with them. They have personal tuition one on one. There is no 'wasted' time standing in line, waiting for the teacher etc. 
Can't really understand why most parents want 'rid' of their children because they would 'drive them around the bend'. Our children are with us for such a short time & then they are grown & have lives of their own, what parent doesn't want to spend those precious years with their little darlings watching them grow?Seeing each learning curve, laughing, crying (yes even tantrums!) and providing that loving and nurturing environment they need? (Of course my children send me round the bend, but they also give me such joys I would never have known if I had not homeschooled). Who knows what is best for 'your' child you or the Government? Because whoever thought up it would be best to spend most of their day with like minded little people full of bad habits I do not know!lol
My kids are not 'socially inept' either! They are involved in Boy/Girl scouts, piano, Sunday school, playdates several times a week, acting classes & the list goes on...
I am told they are 'charming' children who know how to behave around kids & adults.

My son was top of the class, but his teacher admitted she could not take him any further, the school curriculum generally doesn't cater for the well above average & the well below average, often these kids miss out. Another positive to homeschool. We started a new curriculum in September and we are more than half way through (you teach to your childs level). My friends are commenting on how much my children know & are capable of, I now have several who are now sold on the idea after seeing it work for me & want to homeschool their children! Proof really is in the pudding.

Homeschooling is very much accepted in America & is growing rapidly in the UK, now we just need to see the other countries follow. You often find that it is a lack of 'education' that forms many negative opinions of homeschooling, if you had asked me 10 years ago I probably would have felt that way! Now I honestly can't understand why we are not all doing it (oh yeah, the Government doesn't want that they want both parents working so we are paying taxes!!) But that's a whole new thread!lol


----------



## jojo

Fifitrixabelle said:


> Nothing is worth the risk of losing your children...I really wouldn't advise it to anyone. If you are indeed worried about their wellbeing, stay close and watch them carefully. If you're worried about their education, by all means supplement it with additional tutoring but unless you are a teacher yourself, undertaking the whole thing is pretty irresponsible.
> :focus:
> 
> 
> Irresponsible?
> Then why are you considering 'homeschooling' in France (I have just read your thread regarding 'eco-housing' in France as I am looking to move there & you say you want to homeschool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) I understand that it would be irresponsible to educate your kids if it is 'illegal' as you run the risk of your children being taken from you. But to call "teaching your kids unless you are a teacher yourself" irresponsible I just can't agree with. I agree it is not for everyone, some parents most definitely should NEVER be allowed to homeschool. You don't need to be trained as a teacher (although I do have a teaching cert. and if anything it just gave me the confidence to take that leap). If you completed your 'O' levels/GCSEs this is sufficient, you have done it all before anyway (and you have the answers in the back)lol! I follow a curriculum which follows national standards. A good curriculum includes diagnostic testing, review material etc. so you can see that your child is reaching his/her goals/potential for age/school year. :clap2:
> 
> I ended up on this site because I currently homeschool my children in the USA & I am looking into the legalties of homeschooling in Spain & France.
> I hope you have changed your opinion from 'irresponsible' after researching this topic further as it is not at all helpful to someone just starting out.
> 
> There are so many positives for homeschooling your children. As a parent you get to spend more time with your flesh & blood, instead of a complete stranger (teacher) spending more time with them. They have personal tuition one on one. There is no 'wasted' time standing in line, waiting for the teacher etc.
> Can't really understand why most parents want 'rid' of their children because they would 'drive them around the bend'. Our children are with us for such a short time & then they are grown & have lives of their own, what parent doesn't want to spend those precious years with their little darlings watching them grow?Seeing each learning curve, laughing, crying (yes even tantrums!) and providing that loving and nurturing environment they need? (Of course my children send me round the bend, but they also give me such joys I would never have known if I had not homeschooled). Who knows what is best for 'your' child you or the Government? Because whoever thought up it would be best to spend most of their day with like minded little people full of bad habits I do not know!lol
> My kids are not 'socially inept' either! They are involved in Boy/Girl scouts, piano, Sunday school, playdates several times a week, acting classes & the list goes on...
> I am told they are 'charming' children who know how to behave around kids & adults.
> 
> My son was top of the class, but his teacher admitted she could not take him any further, the school curriculum generally doesn't cater for the well above average & the well below average, often these kids miss out. Another positive to homeschool. We started a new curriculum in September and we are more than half way through (you teach to your childs level). My friends are commenting on how much my children know & are capable of, I now have several who are now sold on the idea after seeing it work for me & want to homeschool their children! Proof really is in the pudding.
> 
> Homeschooling is very much accepted in America & is growing rapidly in the UK, now we just need to see the other countries follow. You often find that it is a lack of 'education' that forms many negative opinions of homeschooling, if you had asked me 10 years ago I probably would have felt that way! Now I honestly can't understand why we are not all doing it (oh yeah, the Government doesn't want that they want both parents working so we are paying taxes!!) But that's a whole new thread!lol


Apparently home schooling is illegal in Spain

I have a friend who's doing it and I understand her reasons why. Sadly, (maybe its cos she started this late he's 14) altho he's doing great with his studies, he's really losing his friends and his ability to interact. She has now organised for my son to go out with him once a week to try to help. I guess it depends whether we're wanting to teach our children to be academically clever, or to be able to interact and understand the real world and live along side their peers,
which, IMO cannot happen unless they gain a lifetime of co-exisiting and learning with others. There is so much more to learning and education than simply studying and gaining good grades. I'm sure that there are plenty of anecdotal stories of the opposite happening, but what about childhood memories, the fun of being in a crowd learning, even the fun of being naughty. I often listen to my grown up daugthters talking about their childhood and school experiences and we all end up crying with laughter. This reminissing about an intergrated life is so valuable to becoming a well rounded and well educated human being. All three of my older daughters, even now count their old school friends as their best and thats because of the experiences they've shared throughout the years


----------



## swedeinus

I know this thread is old now, but in case others read it and are wondering about the legality of HS in Spain, to my knowledge it has been made legal in Catalonia recently. 
There are support groups in Spain for HS.


----------



## xabiaxica

swedeinus said:


> I know this thread is old now, but in case others read it and are wondering about the legality of HS in Spain, to my knowledge it has been made legal in Catalonia recently.
> There are support groups in Spain for HS.


yes, I've heard that too

is it possible do you know to 'ally' yourself to Catalonia from a different comunidad, do you know?


----------

